# Another young tiger bites the dust (80's de javu)



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw on agweb today that the poster child for get big or get out filed for chapter 11 today.Rick Rosentreeter from Carlinville,IL. Some of the numbers are suspicious. Two million assets and 32 million debt with 15 million unsecured. One other story put grain sales last year way less than prervious two years. Sounds like some money is buried somewhere.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea I seen that.He will have his pockets full and start over with a clean slate.I think people like that should be accountable for life not be protected with bankruptcy.

Had a young gun here stick the elevator for around a million along with about 60 others for more.He jacked the rent on everyone also.Had grain mortaged but bins were empty.New 500K house,Hummer in driveway,etc.It's bullshit they should take everything to pay his debts.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The sad part is he probably will farm again. Eugene Smith never stopped. The same landlords will probably rent to him. Meanwhile the rest of us have to deal with the fallout. One thing I have learned is a landlord remembers the high rent offer more than he remembers not being paid.Rents go up faster than they come down. After todays report I think the day of reckoning is coming soon. Glad I didnt kill my hay off last fall to plant corn


----------

